# Audio out of sync with Video



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

Hello,

I have noticed that often with Dish I see that the audio program does not sync with the picture, as in the mouths of people talking do not match what I hear.

Have others noticed this problem? Is it only with the PVRs that this happens? Is Dish aware of the problem? Is it likely to be solved any time soon?

I find it distracting and wish it would get fixed.

Thanks.

-William


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Welcome to digital technology. This problem has been around since I first subbed back in early 97. It is still a big problem with OTA digital (off the air) and DBS. Sometimes changing the channel up and down will help re-sync the sound.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Sometimes switching from HD to SD and back helps. When all else fails, power off, power on. Was a problem last nite for Soprano's solved by throwing a shoe at box (well I was thinking about it)

bobsupra


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

I haven't really seen this very often with my 501. I used to see this problem a lot with my old 4000 receiver. Usually, changing the channel and then re-selecting the original channel helps. (However, if you are recording, this really isn't an option).


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

I have encountered this a couple of times when playing a PVR event on the 501. I simple power cycle fixed it.


----------



## phillipsfamily (Oct 4, 2002)

William_K_F said:


> I have noticed that often with Dish I see that the audio program does not sync with the picture, as in the mouths of people talking do not match what I hear.


I know this is an old thread, but I figured this was the best place for this comment.
I have a 501, and while this problem has been very rare for me, I still see it occasionally. In the old days I used to try changing channels and such before finally giving up and restarting the system. But this happened the other night and I realized I might have another trick up my sleeve that works better. Instead of restarting, I:

1) pressed the "Record" button (accept default menu option)
2) stopped the recording immediately
3) Presto! Problem gone. 

For some reason the audio/video sync problem is related to the recording feature and will go away by effectively resetting the recording status. Note that this is only when you aren't recording something to begin with.

This technique is actually much more applicable for resolving the black screen problem where only the current channel is visible and all others are black. I used to use it a lot before the 501 became more stable. Saved me a couple minutes each time.


----------

